
Tell Me I'm Working on Pretty Things - caiobegotti
https://productionwithscissors.run/2020/08/21/tell-me-im-working-on-pretty-things/
======
Minor49er
This echoes the situation at my current job. We have a lot of the things that
this article describes. In particular, a couple of individuals get frequent
praise for putting out fires that they caused in the first place. Meanwhile,
the engineers who are contributing quality work are overlooked because they
don't cause problems and don't make noise. It's a hard problem to solve
because it often means that the managers or other employees are not seeing
what is going on within their own organizations.

